# Sinamics das erste Mal



## mitchih (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage an die Antriebsspezialisten hier die sich mit Sinamics auskennen.

Ich habe einen Kunden der möchte umbedingt die Servoantriebe mit Sinamics haben.

Folgende Infos habe ich vorab erhalten:

1 FU G130 und 4 Servoantriebe S120.

Da ich bisher keine Erfahrung mit dem Geräten habe, werde ich mich wohl einarbeiten müssen. 

Meine Frage an euch ist :

1. Was brauche ich um mich mit den Geräten zu verbinden??
Folgende Komponenten sind vorhanden. Field PG mit Step 7 V5.4 und Drive ES Basic.

Benötige ich ein zusätzliches Programmierkabel oder Softwarepakete??


Welche CPU der Kunde wünscht weiß ich noch nicht. Muss ich zwingend eine T-CPU einsetzen??

Wer kennt eine gute Schritt für Schritt Anleitung um die Dinger ans laufen zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt, das Projekt ist qausi aus 3. Hand 

Welche Motoren genau verbaut werden steht noch nicht fest, die werden gerade noch berechnet Denke ich.


----------



## Housse B @ HAGE (21 Oktober 2008)

hallo!!

Hab selber viele Projekte mit Sinamics allerdings S120 CU320 (ist bei uns Standard)...
Zur Zeit eine Anlage mit 317T, 3x Sinamics S120 CU320 und 9 Achsen (2 Spindeln, 6 Verstellungen und eine Modulo als Drehtisch)

Als erstes: STARTER oder S7TConfig als Software.... tust dir am leichtesten.

Was willst mit den Servos so anstellen?? 

Wennst fixe verfahrwege hast kannst mittels EPOS(in Sinamics integriert) und einer normalen CPU (empfehle mal eine 317er) alles realisieren.

Wennst jedoch etwas komplexeres hast wo du in der CPU die Positionen ausrechnen musst würd ich die 315T oder 317T (je nach Anforderung) verwenden. Außerdem hast 12Mbit am Drive...

Wenns was ganz krasses is würd ich mit PN fahren, weilst dann in Echtzeit unterwegs bist.

Zusätzlich hast noch sie Funktion Sicherer Halt an den Sinamics antrieben (2-kanalige überwachung jeweils an der CU und am MM).

Ich würd auf jeden Fall mal Siemens-Motoren mit Drive-Cliq und EnDat-Gebern(absolutwert) verwenden weil du dann alles supernett online inbetriebnehmen kannst und er sich die Motor- bzw. Geberdaten selbst ausliest (elektronisches Typenschild)... Die gibts von Mini bis wirklich MAXI....

melde dich wennst genaueres weißt.....

Anleitung für die S120 hätt ich ev. für dich....

Kabel brauchst auch nur das normale PG-Kabel

LG
HousseB


----------



## mitchih (21 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
was mich genau erwartet weiß ich noch nicht, der Auftragnehmer selber hat ebenfalls Probleme er hat noch nie Sinamics ausgelegt bzw verwendet. Ich soll der ganzen Sache ja nur Leben einhauchen.

Hab mal nen bisschen in S7 rumgeklickt und konnt den Sinamics einfügen und konfigurieren.

Nun habe ich eine Frage zu den Positionierungen.

Ich würde gerne ähnlich wie bei SEW eine Art Ipos Positionierung nutzen.

d.h. variable Positionen und dann als Sollwert an den Sinamics und dann Start Pos anfahren und los gehts 

Habe nichts zu Referenzfahrten etc.. gefunden wo kann ich da was einstellen.

Bei der Auslegung vermute ich ein Achsportal ich meine der Kunde hätte auch was davon erwähnt.
Meine Frage ist welches "Protokoll" man verwendet und vorallem finde ich nichts über die Belegung. kann ich die daten dann einfach mit den SFC`s an den FU senden??

Ich habe bereits einige Antriebe mit SEW MDX Servos 

Wenn ich nähere Infos habe melde ich mich nochmal.
Aber irgendwie sagt mein Bauch das das voll in die Hose geht. Naja wer die Musik bestellt muss sie bezahlen, der Kunde weiß ja worauf er sich einlässt.


----------



## mitchih (23 Oktober 2008)

*Nähere Infos*

Hallo,

ich habe mal einige Infos über die Anlage in Erfahrung gebracht:

Es handelt sich um eine Schleifmaschine mit 4 Servo Verstell und Vorschubachsen.

Also der G130 ist für einen 130kW Schleifmotor

Die 4 Servos sind relativ kleine Servos, diese schieben das Werksctück in die Anlage positionieren die Höhe des Schleifbocks usw.

D.h. mit den Servos muss ich unterschiedliche Positionen anfahren. Diese ändern sich täglich, da die Anlage einmal täglich neu kalibriert wird.

Ich habe mal ein Beispielprojekt angelegt, also mit der Parametrierung komm ich so einigermaßen zurecht, zumindest kann ich was einstellen ;-)

Wozu ich jedoch nichts gefunden habe ist die Kommunikation und die Verschiedenen Protokolle (was steht z.B. in den ganzen Daten)

Ich muss also verschiedene Positionen berechenen etc.. und diese dann an den Servo übergeben und der soll dann nach einem Startbefehl die Position anfahren.

Muss ich hierzu noch wieder spezielle software haben?? Bzw. wo und wie stellt man das am besten an


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2008)

Kommunikation ist eigentlich immer gleich, aber die Programm hängen von der CPU ab.

Um nur die Positionen einzurichten reicht eine normale CPU, mit dem FB283
Laden von Siemens S120 Toolbox suchen.

Wenn aber Gleichlauf, Kurven oder so etwas gebraucht wird, benötigt man eine T-CPU mit der Technologiesoftware T-Config. Die ist sehr komplex aber für alles ist etwas einzelne Funktionen wie Gleichlauf , Kurvenscheibe usw.

Schau die mal den FB283 an, der könnte passen.


----------



## mitchih (23 Oktober 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Kommunikation ist eigentlich immer gleich, aber die Programm hängen von der CPU ab.
> 
> Um nur die Positionen einzurichten reicht eine normale CPU, mit dem FB283
> Laden von Siemens S120 Toolbox suchen.
> ...



Wo finde ich den diese ominöse Toolbox???

Muss ich die mal wieder bei Siemens kaufen??


----------



## jabba (23 Oktober 2008)

Nein OH Wunder,
ist kostenlos.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...20_V12.zip?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=26729324


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Oktober 2008)

Also eine Lösung mit CU320, bei mehreren Achsen im Verbund kann ich dir anraten...  Dazu nimmst du ein paar passende Leistungsteile und gut.
Dann kannst du einfach die konfiguration festlegen (fast automatisch)
Wenn du keinen Getriebegleichlauf und Kurven brauchst, gibt es auch ein komplettes Beispiel bei Siemens zum laden (Schaust du unter Einfachpositionierer). Damit solltest du gut vorankommen, da es als kleine Schulung aufgebaut ist (Getting Startet) und auch auf den Sinamics Roadshows gerne gezeigt wird. Motto: Antrieb projektieren in 20 Minuten ;-)

Sollte deine Anwendung jedoch komplizierter, bzw. Anspruchsvoller werden, dann empfehle ich den sauren Apfel: CPU317T und dann S7-Technologie.

Achtung Starter UND S7-Technologie geht nicht, jedoch beinhaltet die Technologie den Starter komplett...   Auch hier aufpassen: S7-Technologie Version 4 ist bedeutend besser an aktuelle Gerätefirmware angepasst und auch etwas besser in der Funktionalität...

Mein Rat: Investiere ruhig etwas Zeit in die Planung, vor Kauf der Hard-/Software...  Erspart dir ne Menge Zeit am Ende...

Und wenn du in der S7 Welt zuhause bist, wirst du die S7-Technologie lieben ;-)


----------



## mitchih (24 Oktober 2008)

Gibt es das T-Pakte den bei der CPU dazu???

Ich habe ja bereits Starter und Drive ES Basic. Dies benutze ich für die MM40.

Ich galube nicht das mein Chef sich freut wenn er wieder was an Software kaufen darf.

Du hast was geschrieben von Starter und S7T geht nicht.
Was heißt das?? Starter und S7t laufen doch zusammen auf einem System oder?
Ich denke du meinst wenn ich das Projekt mit S7t mache kann ich es nacher nicht mit Starter öffnen. bzw. umgekehrt.

Für die Hardware Auslegung bin ich nicht zuständig wäre ja wenn dann aus 3. Hand d.h. hinfahren inbetriebnehmen wegfahren (und das möglichst schnell. Aber wenns in 20min geht bin ich ja abends wieder zu Hause ;-)


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

S7-Tconfig kostet wieder extra

die T-Config verträgt sich absolut nicht mit Starter.
Starter muss komplett deinstalliert werden, neu starten und dann erst t-Config installieren.

PS: Starter ist vollständig in der T-Config integriert , die alten Sachen laufen also weiter wie gehabt.


----------



## mitchih (24 Oktober 2008)

*Und was ist mit meine Micromaster??*

Hallo???
Was is das denn für ein Schrott???

Naja S...... halt. Was mache ich den mit meinen Starter Projekten wo ich z.B. Micromaster projektiert habe etc... Muss ich mir dafür ein 2. PG kaufen oder kann ich die mit T-config weiterbearbeiten???


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Oktober 2008)

In der S7-Technologie ist der Starter direkt integriert.
Du kannst also weiterhin projektieren, ohne immer die Software zu wechseln...
Ist ein klein wenig verwirrend, aber das ist eben bei S...... so.
Aber: NEIN, die Software kostet extra und die CPU317T gibt es eben auch nicht gerade preiswert 
Aber letztendlich bekommst du auch wirklich ein gutes System, wo wirklich mal jemand nachgedacht hat bei den Entwicklern...
S7-Technologie ist einfach genial ( Meine Meinung  )
Es gibt dort allerdings auch Grenzen (Max. 64 Technologieobjekte, also
Antriebe, Nocken etc.), wenn es dann mehr sein soll muss es ja auch schon Simotion werden, wobei das wieder ganz was anderes ist und hat dann mit Step7 "nichts" mehr zu tun...  
Du wirst aber 100% mit der 317T auskommen (erwarte ich auch bei einem rund 3K€ teuren Klotz  )
Wie gesagt, etwas nachdenken, bzw. lass dir den S....-Onkel mal antanzen...
Bei den ersten Projekten, kannst du viele Dinge verbocken, deswegen mein langer Text...    Nimm dir die Zeit zum checken...

Ansonsten...  Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2008)

@Lazarus *ACK*

@mitchih,

check doch erst mal genauer deine Anwendung .
Die T-CPU ist zwar schön, aber wie Lazarus und ich schon geschrieben haben , ist diese nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Zum einfachen positionieren von Antrieben usw. reicht der FB283

Mit der T-CPU hab ich z.B. 3* 2 Achsen synchronisiert, wobei jeder der Achspaare um eine einstellbare Prozentzahl von der Masterachse abweichen musten um ein Konststoffrohr in die länge zu ziehen. Oder eine Kurvenscheibe um Extruderschnecken auf einer Drehbank herzustellen.... usw.

Wenn Du diese Funktionen nicht benötigst kannst Du einiges sparen, vor allem an dr Inbetriebbahme. Denn die erste Anwendung wird nicht ganz einfach sein bei einer T-CPU.


----------



## mani1909 (20 November 2008)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Getriebegleichlauf und Kurven brauchst, gibt es auch ein komplettes Beispiel bei Siemens zum laden (Schaust du unter Einfachpositionierer). Damit solltest du gut vorankommen, da es als kleine Schulung aufgebaut ist (Getting Startet) und auch auf den Sinamics Roadshows gerne gezeigt wird. Motto: Antrieb projektieren in 20 Minuten ;-)




hello!

genau das würde ich jetzt mal brauchen...steck auch von einer inbetriebnahme von meinem ersten projekt mit sinamics und überhaupt mit antriebstechnik!

wäre um jede hilfe dankbar....

mfg mani1909


----------



## Lazarus™ (21 November 2008)

Hi Mani1909

DIe Toolbox: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/livelink.exe/25166781?func=ll&objId=25166781&objAction=csView&idx0=S&nav0=tree&nodeid0=10803928〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content&csQuery0=s120&subtype=133100

Wo das Getting Started nun bei Siemens zu finden ist weiss ich grad garnicht, aber im Zweifelsfall mal den Sinamics Promotor anrufen


----------



## mani1909 (23 November 2008)

Danke!

Aber die Toolbox hab ich schon....wäre nur mehr das Getting Started interessant gewesen!


Mal kucken vielleicht find ich es ja noch...nächste woche wird es nämlich heiß mit der Inbetriebnahme!

mfg
mani1909


----------

